# New frags



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi guys here the latest frags available.
Note: the Bleeding Apple chalice still healing only 3 frags avail
My Miami from Jason fox will be frag upon request 
Monti rainbow will be frag this week and heal for at lest one more week.
Lots of new zoas, purple tip torches, clove polyps,orange hammer,acan enchinata, etc.
Delivery can be arranged in the GTA, pm for details.
No holds first come first served


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

More..


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

More


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

omg *.*. is it $5/polyp? those are super nice!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

iBetta said:


> omg *.*. is it $5/polyp? those are super nice!


Which one you saying?


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

haha there's too much stuff i want, pm sent


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Was here today... Thank goodness I was only there to talk with Alex 

However, I have plans for payday 

Orange hammer - Yes please! (No really, keep one for me Alex!)
The zoo! Too many to pick! (well, found one today  )
SPS - Need to fix the calcium etc... Good thing


----------

